# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Ищу центры в Витебской области

## Nila-vasana d.d.

Харе Кришна! Едем к родственникам, проживающим в Витебской области и заодно хотелось бы посетить храм, если такой там есть, , а то мы специально запланировали поездку после Радхаштами - думали ехать с 10-14 центября, а в нашем храме основное празднование перенесли на воскресенье, поэтому подумали присоединиться к преданным в Беларуси. В Интернете кроме Минска ничего не удалось отыскать.

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Anadiram das

может уже не актуально, но всё же.... 
ферма Нью Говардхан
Группа духовного общения
Беларусь, Витебская область, поселок Пушкари
ВТ 18.00 - 22.00
http://newgovardhan.by/
Контактное лицо
+375 295917464
Contact (Belarus, Vitebsk)

Email gopal@tut.by

----------

